# Locomotive Book Windfall



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everone, today I recieved 12 medium sized U-Haul boxes of railroad books from my uncle-in-law. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif We never met, He moved away and distanced himself from his family, having last talked to his sister (my mother-in-law) some 12 years ago. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif He passed away last week of a heart attack at 59. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif I'm guessing over 1000 books, won't know for a few days,   but the top six books in the first box I opened are:

100 Years of Steam Locomotives, Collectors edition
Steam over Donner
Serving the Golden Empire-Branch Line Style
Great Railroad Photographs from the collection of the Smithsonian Institution
Southern Pacific Steam Series- volume 32 and 27

SO Ill be busy catologing the books for awhile... But then what?
Id like to be able to share these with you'all without violating copywright laws but don't know how Id do that.

Should I post in this or another forum the list of books?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, 
Neat pix on your avatar, what is it? Like to see more, hear the story. Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 02/18/2008 10:02 PM
Doug, 
Neat pix on your avatar, what is it? Like to see more, hear the story. Jerry


Jerry - check Doug's profile; his job is "DisneylandRR". 

Doug,

Copyright is tricky for old books.  The easy way is to sell the book - then the copyright problem passes to the next owner.  [P.S.  The new owner can always sell it back to you four weeks later.]

If the book is out of print and you can't buy a copy, then I personally see no problem with sharing the contents with someone who wants to see it.  It's not our problem if the publisher won't sell us a new copy.

My previous statement applies to loaning a book to a friend for his use.  I'm not sure that putting the contents on the web is quite in the same category.  I cheerfully scan a photo in a book and post it so that folk can see what I'm talking about, but that is technically copyright infringement, though no-one seems to mind.  They did care when google and amazon started scanning the contents of all the books in the Library, though, so it is only a matter of degree.

BTW - congrats on your inheritance - it always pays to make sure all the family knows you are a train buff. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  My father-in-law handed me some ancient Railway Magazines, beautifully bound by a relative in the printing trade.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, my Avitar came from some online train game via screen capture. You drive an armored train and shoot at anything that moves. The link was posted here on MLS but I don't remember by whom or what the game name was.... 

Pete, I have seen people post 1 or 2 pics from a publication and in the case of the masterclass articles, provide credits sometimes. I came across a Mason Bogie drawing that I haven't seen in the Masterclass, hmm...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug,
I would be interested in a list of anything you have related to Southern Pacific.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DougArcher on 02/19/2008 8:04 AM
Jerry, my Avitar came from some online train game via screen capture. You drive an armored train and shoot at anything that moves. The link was posted here on MLS but I don't remember by whom or what the game name was.... 

Pete, I have seen people post 1 or 2 pics from a publication and in the case of the masterclass articles, provide credits sometimes. I came across a Mason Bogie drawing that I haven't seen in the Masterclass, hmm...


Your Avitar looks like a minivan designed by Daleks










If you find "Silver San Juan" and want to part with it for a reasonable price.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, 9 boxes of books, 1 box of records and cd's, and 2 boxes of video. 

I'm guessing, but somewhere close to 50 books on the SP alone, also NYC, B&O, UP, CP, Erie, Penn, C&O, etc. also Early, steam, late steam, steam in the 40's, 50's etc. Baldwin"s Locos, GE's Loco's , Alco Steam, Alco Diesel, Pa's, EMC, EMD, FA, -9, U-Boats, etc. 

4 video's on Garratt's, a video on the Gorre & Daphited, Narrow Guage..... 

More complete list to come...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dibs on that Gorre & Dephited video !!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

On line game......Rails of War maybe?? www.miniclip.com


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Doug, what a treasure trove! And lucky you. Books are my buddies and I can lose myself for days just poring over them. Most of my modest collection is about prototypes. I choose to  model narrow gauge steam, which usually means the Colorado Railroads. And Tweetsie.

Since you live in So Cal, I say (selfishly and facetiously), "keep 'em." That way I can come over, look for something I need, Xerox copy it, etc.

Seriously, I don't know what I'd do. I like to share things too and it would be nice if you could reprint some books. Personally, I find the idea of collecting books for collecting sake, kinda selfish. The book is of no use to anyone and winds up going to one's survivors. Not that I'm pointing fingers or anything.

Gee, 57? That's pretty young, says the soon-to-be 70-year-old, looking over his shoulder as he types.

BTW, what's the Baldwin book like?


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations on the major book haul.   I would have to skip work for weeks just to scan through all of them.  

Doug, do you work on the Disneyland Railroad or are you just a fan?  Do you also post on Burnsland, a great Disney railroad site?


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Everone, thx for the interest in purchasing some or all of the books but I haven't finnished sorting them out yet. When I'm finnished I'll publish the list of books and what I'd be willing to part with (I'll guess it will be mostly diesel and British steam). Maybe book trading (?) or sell. Also plenty of 33LP recordings, CD's and some video. 

VSmith, The Gorre & Dephided video was the first thing I took into the house, its about 40 min long and kinda grainy, but claims to be the only video ever shot of John Allen's layouts. 

Joe, I haven't gotten out of SP books yet but the baldwin book is pretty heavy. 

George, Yes I work on the Disneyland Railroad and no I don't post to any other train sites. 

As for having a Heart attack at 59, it runs in thier family, His Brother, Father and Grandfather were dead by the same before 65. My wifes father is also dead, from a plane crash, But his side of the family caries RP, a vision disorder and most of her relitives are blind or getting there. My side of the family has hearing issues, I'm about a third deaf, my ears have started ringing some of the time... 

It's been said before, but Youth is wasted on the young......


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug,

I think you'll have a stampede for that "a video on the Gorre & Daphited" .  _[Before we get any more spelling attempts, I looked it up in my Sept '61 MR which has the photo article, and it is officially "Gorre & Daphetid".]
_
Any chance you could get it digitized so we can all view it?  I'll volunteer to do the conversion to DVD - just finished my 1980s 8mm video tapes.  I also digitized 6 LPs in the last month of various train recordings, so if you twist my arm I could make you a CD from the LP.  Let me know.

Incidentally, you might talk to our favorite webmaster, Shad, about his library ideas.  He's expressed an interest in running a "lending library" of the more obscure stuff for us.  I think it is a great plan - borrow that old magazine/book while you are making the model, and then send it back.

_It's a funny world...  I was just looking this morning at another inheritance put up for auction in Bidville, somewhat similar to yours,   __[url]www.bidville.com/browse/_[/url]_.  And one of the cleaners was just talking to me about her grandfather's trains, which the family gave to her when he died, and which she has in her attic.  She remembers he let them add a piece of coal to make one of his engines smoke.  I asked about that one, and it's an old metal engine he acquired as a teenager, probably 50-70 years ago.  Could it possibly be live steam???  She said she'd go and look at it next weekend._


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Some Lionel locomotives used solid smoke pellets to produce smoke effects. Could be confused with adding "coal".


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DougArcher on 02/21/2008 12:48 AM
I'm about a third deaf, my ears have started ringing some of the time...


So am I, but not due to genetics, I blame these guys /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif










And if they didnt do in my hearing, these blokes surely did:/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif










Loudest concerts I have ever experienced, like music being broadcast thru a jet engine/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Years later when I read "The Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy" about the rock band "Disaster Area" which was not only the loudest rock band ever but the loudest noise of any kind in the universe, I knew he had been to a Who concert somewhere in his life. After the last Who concert I went to, my ears rang for 3 days, still ring a little to this day./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif

Didnt help I listened to hard rock, too loudly, with headphones.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Shad, I really like the lending Idea, based on a MLS library. Are you still interested? Send me an email 

Pete, thx for the spelling correction, ( so much for that "i" before "e" rhyme...) LoL 

Best song by the who? baba O'Riley, Eminence Front, or Boris the Spider.....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wont get fooled again? Sparks? A Quick One? The Real me? ...too many to chose from... 

I do have a favorite album, Quadrophenia. Again listened to too loudly with headphones,"what Mom ? Huh?"


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Is "Won't get fooled again" the Miami: CSI theme? That's what it sounds like they're singing, preceeded by a loud, "Yaa-aah!"

Doug, I like the library idea too.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DougArcher on 02/21/2008 2:52 PM
Hey Shad, I really like the lending Idea, based on a MLS library. Are you still interested? Send me an email 

Pete, thx for the spelling correction, ( so much for that "i" before "e" rhyme...) LoL 

Best song by the who? baba O'Riley, Eminence Front, or Boris the Spider.....


I'll take back my comment about the rush for the video.  It is still available from HistoricRail:
www.historicrail.com/historicrail/product_info.po

Re; the Who.  I got the jump on you guys, as I was a teenager in the 60s in the UK.  Saw the Who in 1964/5 in a tiny club in my hometown - M'bro.  They were loud.
I also taped and copied to DVD the 'Concert for NYC' after 9/11, where the Who blew away the Stones and various other wimps.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Pete, thats the same as mine, just mins VHS, I wonder if the dvd is cleaner/clearer (sp?)


----------



## Boiler (Jan 2, 2008)

Douglas Adams was a year ahead of me at school, sad that he passed away so early, and in the US. The Film did not really capture the orginal. 

To be really loud you need amplifiers that go up to 11, now I know only one group that had those!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Boiler on 02/24/2008 9:27 PM
Douglas Adams was a year ahead of me at school, sad that he passed away so early, and in the US. The Film did not really capture the orginal. 

To be really loud you need amplifiers that go up to 11, now I know only one group that had those!

Yeah I hear ya, I prefer the BBC version, Adams was directly involved in that one

BTW I think I still have a copy of "Smell the Glove" somewhere/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------

